# Wedding Blues



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

It's Saturday morning and I'm doing a little sighing and head drooping. My Sister in Law, whom we raised, is getting married this afternoon. We're in Denton, TX and the weekend is turning sketchier and more messed up by the hour.


There was already drama with the groom's mother pulling a she's-not-good-enough-for-my-baby and dis-inviting herself from the wedding followed by telling the rest of her family that they won't let her come to the wedding. (so, a little drama always happens ...)
We found out the other day that the ranch where the wedding and reception is being held isn't so much a ranch as some land with a corral in in it ... no running water, no electricity ... (not so bad, just more rustic than we were planning on ...) 
Then, the grooms grandmother died on Wednesday. (so, this is a little more then just drama)
My MIL wanted to drive up here, so her other son drove her car - that's when we learned that she has a tire bubble that needs to be fixed immediately. This morning, when getting the tire fixed, my partner learned that it's 2 bad tires and one tire was missing a screw altogether. Then a second screw broke so that wheel mount has only 2 screws now. (can you say 'mechanic'?)
The uncles and cousins who were setting up the wedding area got drunk last night and didn't wake up to go out there in time. (*sigh* but not my problem)
According to the mechanics, the MIL car also needs new brakes (we need to have a talk with her about vehicle maintenance, I think)

So, essentially the wedding is happening pretty much like any other wedding (please tell me this is normal) ... and it's much more entertaining to watch his unfold on Bridezillas ... but I could do without any additional snafus ....


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

Truly a day to remember, Geoffrey. I'm sure it'll all settle down and be just fine, but maybe you should look out for passing tornadoes this afternoon!


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh, I think you've got some good winners there - but yes, pretty normal overall.

We ordered a horse-drawn carriage - we got _Shetland Ponies_ - my wife's cousin had taken the horses for her own wedding :aieee:

My wife's brothers weren't able to arrive because one of the national airlines collapsed the day before.

Only TWO of my invitees arrived... out of 40.. how embarassing for me.

The music for the walk down the isle didn't work.

The bride's tiara/head-piece was sat on by her father and bent it all out of shape

Yep... there were many other things but in the end we got married and we're still married


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's Calvin with a few last-minute tips on how to pose for wedding pictures.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

On a completely different note, as part of the Ranch theme, I bought a sports coat make of genuine faux leather and I'll look fabulous even if the the bride has prickers in her dress hem









(age may vary)


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Have a fun (and definitely memorable) day, Geoffrey. You'll be devilishly handsome in your jacket, and your niece will be thrilled to have you there. What more could you ask for (other than MAYBE a bit less drama)?


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, have fun!

This made me think of some of the things that happened when I got married.  Messy but fun in the end.  Good memories overall.

The weather looks good in north Texas today.

Blessings!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> On a completely different note, as part of the Ranch theme, I bought a sports coat make of genuine faux leather and I'll look fabulous even if the the bride has prickers in her dress hem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is _HE _going to be at the wedding? Make sure you take lots of pics, please...and post them here 

Seriously, all family events have some drama. You've had your share and then some. Sending out good thoughts that the ceremony will go off without a hitch 

Sandy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Weddings breed drama, unfortunately.  
Have a wonderful day.  And I agree, you will look great today.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Many weddings have plenty of drama.........................


but


Yours is way up there on the chart.

Have a wonderful time with it, anyway.
Wishing you well, as always,

Just sayin......


----------



## jsadd (Jun 17, 2009)

Geoffrey, Great Jacket !  I run a convention center & have weddings here all the time, Believe it or not it could be worse. I promise down the road you will be able to laugh about some of this. As for the grooms mother it is her choice & her loss. You would think that after losing her mother (or mother in law) she would realize how important family is.  I hope you have a wonderful day & wish the bride & groom many happy years together.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Spoiler



I started my cycle about an hour before my wedding. and it was 2 weeks late at that point due to stress.


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> On a completely different note, as part of the Ranch theme, I bought a sports coat make of genuine faux leather and I'll look fabulous even if the the bride has prickers in her dress hem


You look fabulous, Geoffrey! 

Let us know how it all turns out!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

OMG - You had me at the groom's mother won't go to the wedding!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Hope it's all going well.  I agree with those liking that jacket.  Looks great.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I sometimes wonder if the reason there are so many divorces in this country is because so many marriages begin with a wedding, starting them off on the wrong foot from the get-go.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I sometimes wonder if the reason there are so many divorces in this country is because so many marriages begin with a wedding, starting them off on the wrong foot from the get-go.


And I'm wondering if it is a corrollary to the saying "Bad dress rehearsal means a wonderful show!" So here's hoping that the stress goes away and the bride and groom (and everyone else) live happily ever after.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Well, I'm in Texas and the weather is great.  Take PLENTY of water out there in that desert corral location.  If you have cake and water, most anything else will work itself out!!!!


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Hopefully, they will laugh about this in the future!  It was a gorgeous day in North Texas.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok, we want to know how it all turned out!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I have pictures and I'll post some later .... it went well once it got started.  We spent time running errands and finishing the set up out in the field.  Some of Junior's family came despite the ban - but not his mother.  Melissa went into full throttle bridezilla for a few hours but got over herself in time for the wedding.

The wedding started about an hour late - the preacher got lost.       But, it went smooth and I'm sure that, other than the wedding party and immediate family, no one noticed all the sketchiness or bridezilla-iness of it all.

Gilbert and I had (as is required towards all unmarried couples at a wedding) lots of questions regarding when we're getting getting married ... 

The drunk uncle got drunk and the dancing people danced while the kids wore themselves out chasing each other.  So, it worked well in the end.  They're married, Melissa is Junior's now and he's can't give her back.  No Refunds!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

How very sweet.  Glad it's a done deal and that all went well in the end.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I can't believe the mother-in-law was so stubborn and stupid. Oh well, her loss. I'm glad to hear that everything else went okay.

And yes, Geoffrey, when are you getting married? You've been with Gilbert for what, 22 years? Don't you think it's time to make an honest man of him? LOL. You can go to Canada or better yet, Massachusetts. I'll drive down and be your ***-hag honor attendant. I'll even put on my patent leather Birkenstocks for you. 

L


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Geoffrey, you didn't tell us (although I probably already know the answer) if you were, indeed, the most well-dressed and handsome man there. How could you leave that out


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Geoffrey, you didn't tell us (although I probably already know the answer) if you were, indeed, the most well-dressed and handsome man there. How could you leave that out


The Bride's 17yo half brother (complete with tux) was probably the most handsome ... the full bloom of youth wins out over the debonair silverfox.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> The Bride's 17yo half brother (complete with tux) was probably the most handsome ... the full bloom of youth wins out over the debonair silverfox.


Well. . . . . .I think that depends on the beholder. . . . . . . .


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

What Ann said.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Third.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Ditto.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I was still more charming and debonair ... so maybe it's a tie ..... but I have to admit the kid is growing up, losing his boyish looks and is turning into quite the handsome young man.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So.  It's decided.  Geoffrey:  we want to see a picture of the 'debonair silver fox'.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Again, what Ann said.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Echoing Deb, again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you feel the need, we'll look at the 'handsome young man' too. . . . . .


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> I was still more charming and debonair ... so maybe it's a tie ..... but I have to admit the kid is growing up, losing his boyish looks and is turning into quite the handsome young man.


Since the bride is your niece, I'm wondering if the half of her brother that makes him a brother is related to you. If so, then maybe he can attribute his handsomeness to his 'debonair silver fox" uncle. (If not, I guess he is just blessed.) 

I'll have to check back later to see if the handsome young man is genetically related to you, Geoffrey. I have a busy day ahead of me, although I'd much rather just go to church and stay home all day. My niece is getting married this afternoon (second time, hope it works), and there could be a bit of drama there, as he mom likes to be a diva. I probably will come home after the wedding, skipping the reception, since my husband is in the middle of harvest. Will let you know, Geoffrey, if we have any of our own drama. 



Ann in Arlington said:


> If you feel the need, we'll look at the 'handsome young man' too. . . . . .


Not a bad idea, Ann. We'll be the judges.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

That would only be fair, I guess.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

These are all Gilbert's side of the family, so I'm not genetically related to the boy - unless you go WAY, WAY back.  Most of the good pictures aren't online yet, but here's one from my phone of the wedding party.










The boy is the end groomsman but you can't tell anything about him ....


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

It looks like a beautiful wedding, Geoffrey, but we are still waiting for pictures of the deonair silver fox.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Margaret said:


> It looks like a beautiful wedding, Geoffrey, but we are still waiting for pictures of the deonair silver fox.


Heh ...Don't have any pictures oh myself on my phone.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You're being such a tease today.
deb


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Are you coming to the potential Thanksgiving-time DFW meet when McAfee is in town, Silverfox?   You should come, and drag Gilbert along if you wish.

Glad to hear the wedding went off relatively well in the end.  It was great weather for an outdoor event yesterday!

I understand the family stuff, though; my sister-in-law has intermittent family issues with us, and her and my brother ended up not being at my wedding.  I blame them for my eventual divorce 14 years later, their absence obviously cast a hex on my marriage.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Once again, thanks for sharing this "personal" moment with us.
It is this kind of sharing that increases our feeling of virtual family.

Just sayin....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I got engaged last year around this time.  I didn't tell anyone and neither did he.  He got me a ring at Christmas, and ever since then EVERYONE has their own idea on how our wedding should be.  Errrr!!!  My first wedding was a large affair.  His first wedding was small, but they got married at the lake where he lives.  So personally I would prefer to do something different.  Like go get married and tell no one!!!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I hope I can behave when my kids get married. I have a friend who was the mother of the groom, and she got so bad that at one point the bride told her her help was no longer needed!

I'd be HORRIFIED!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

At such time as my son becomes engaged. . . .I plan to stay completely out of it.. . .unless asked. . . . .


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

drenee said:


> I got engaged last year around this time. I didn't tell anyone and neither did he. He got me a ring at Christmas, and ever since then EVERYONE has their own idea on how our wedding should be. Errrr!!! My first wedding was a large affair. His first wedding was small, but they got married at the lake where he lives. So personally I would prefer to do something different. Like go get married and tell no one!!!


So, um, Deb, is there something you haven't told us??


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

We agreed years ago that we wouldn't marry until it's legal where we live ... which, of course, was and still is Texas .... when we do, though, we're going to City Hall and go before the JP, get married and maybe have a dinner for immediate family and a couple friends and then call it a day.   

No big ceremony or reception for us ...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Nope, nothing to tell.  I'm not that anxious to actually get married.  I say we work just fine they way we are.  
deb


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm glad the wedding worked out okay, despite all the drama, and I see what you mean by the rustic setting. I, too, am waiting for that picture of you.

Linda


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I think part of the problem is that so many people get their priorities screwed up when it comes to weddings and receptions. The important thing -- which should be stating the obvious, but you wonder -- is that two people are getting married, and everyone should be there to witness and celebrate the occasion. The _unimportant_ things should be what color the dresses are, how much money can we afford for flowers, what should be served at the reception, etc. -- all that stuff that the wedding industry has convinced people they have to spend money on is all beside the point.

When I was best man at my college roommate's wedding nearly 35 years ago, they just had a simple church ceremony, after which we all went down to the church basement for the reception: no alcohol, no DJ; just punch, soft drinks, cake and munchies. They're still happily married, have grandkids, and probably look back on their wedding day as fondly as any couple who spent tens of thousands of dollars on their wedding -- and I'm sure it was much more stress-free.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

When my children get married, I hope I have the sense to stay out of it and only "help" when asked to.  I can not imagine not attending my child's wedding.  Life is too short for that kind of drama.

I'm looking forward to the photo as well.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I think part of the problem is that so many people get their priorities screwed up when it comes to weddings and receptions. The important thing -- which should be stating the obvious, but you wonder -- is that two people are getting married, and everyone should be there to witness and celebrate the occasion. The _unimportant_ things should be what color the dresses are, how much money can we afford for flowers, what should be served at the reception, etc. -- all that stuff that the wedding industry has convinced people they have to spend money on is all beside the point.
> 
> When I was best man at my college roommate's wedding nearly 35 years ago, they just had a simple church ceremony, after which we all went down to the church basement for the reception: no alcohol, no DJ; just punch, soft drinks, cake and munchies. They're still happily married, have grandkids, and probably look back on their wedding day as fondly as any couple who spent tens of thousands of dollars on their wedding -- and
> I'm sure it was much more stress-free.


Our wedding was a lot like your roommate's, and was 36 years ago.

Our daughter Megan was married in June of 2009, and the wedding was beautiful, yet not extravagant or expensive. She DID want attendants' dresses of a certain color, beautiful yet simple flowers, and a plentiful buffet for our guests. (I see nothing wrong with that.) We did all of those things, but they weren't the focus of the wedding. As you said, the ceremony and celebration were the important things. (My best friend is a wonderful cook, and she did the reception. I paid for the groceries and supplies, and then gave her some money for her time and effort.) the wedding was a day and night to remember. It probably helps that Megan was 32 at the time, so she had the maturity to put everything in the proper perspective.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> Our wedding was a lot like your roommate's, and was 36 years ago.
> 
> Our daughter Megan was married in June of 2009, and the wedding was beautiful, yet not extravagant or expensive. She DID want attendants' dresses of a certain color, beautiful yet simple flowers, and a plentiful buffet for our guests. (I see nothing wrong with that.) We did all of those things, but they weren't the focus of the wedding. As you said, the ceremony and celebration were the important things. (My best friend is a wonderful cook, and she did the reception. I paid for the groceries and supplies, and then gave her some money for her time and effort.) the wedding was a day and night to remember. It probably helps that Megan was 32 at the time, so she had the maturity to put everything in the proper perspective.


Now those are great! I wanna keep mine that simple. I am not even dating right now with school, work, and moms thing. Yet my mom has had my entire wedding planned for years. I will just be happy if my dad walks my down the aisle. With him being in the military all my life and dad telling "I need u to take care if ur mom and bro if something happens".... I don't know. All I hopeful for a wedding is that walk, a great guy, and a bright future. No need required either


----------



## LilBigBug (Jul 31, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> Our wedding was a lot like your roommate's, and was 36 years ago.
> 
> Our daughter Megan was married in June of 2009, and the wedding was beautiful, yet not extravagant or expensive. She DID want attendants' dresses of a certain color, beautiful yet simple flowers, and a plentiful buffet for our guests. (I see nothing wrong with that.) We did all of those things, but they weren't the focus of the wedding. As you said, the ceremony and celebration were the important things. (My best friend is a wonderful cook, and she did the reception. I paid for the groceries and supplies, and then gave her some money for her time and effort.) the wedding was a day and night to remember. It probably helps that Megan was 32 at the time, so she had the maturity to put everything in the proper perspective.


I'm getting married next October (he proposed last month, and I've always loved the idea of a fall wedding). I'm planning on keeping mine as simple as possible, with a few decorations and family and friends. I'm starting to think that the guest list is going to wane down a little (loong story, if you want to know, PM me), which will be nice-we both have huge families.

Very nice picture, I can't wait to see more!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I notice that, in general, people don't spend nearly as much time and effort preparing to BE married, as they do preparing to _get_ married. . . . . .


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I notice that, in general, people don't spend nearly as much time and effort preparing to BE married, as they do preparing to _get_ married. . . . . .


Sad, but true.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Geoffrey I'm coming in a little late, but just found this.  I'm so glad the day worked out - you'd never know from looking at the picture that there was any stress at all.  I take it that your new nickname is "Silver Fox?"

--wasn't there a country singer called that?  OMG are you a secret famous country singer?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

vg said:


> Geoffrey I'm coming in a little late, but just found this. I'm so glad the day worked out - you'd never know from looking at the picture that there was any stress at all. I take it that your new nickname is "Silver Fox?"
> 
> --wasn't there a country singer called that? OMG are you a secret famous country singer?


That would have been Charlie Rich, I think. I like calling you "Silver Fox," Geoffrey. What do you think of the new moniker?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

vg said:


> Geoffrey I'm coming in a little late, but just found this. I'm so glad the day worked out - you'd never know from looking at the picture that there was any stress at all. I take it that your new nickname is "Silver Fox?"
> 
> --wasn't there a country singer called that? OMG are you a secret famous country singer?


heh. I actually picked it up from Chelsea Handler's show .... and no, you don't want to hear me sing.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

OK, so it took awhile, but here is a picture of me with my sister-in-law, the bride


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

What a beautiful bride and handsome dude!    Rowr!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

On paper I'm her brother's partner, but we raised her for a few years when her mother was ill so I also tend to look at her as my kid as well ...


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

And for the rest, here's a pic of the bride's half-brother. (the one I said was the most handsome) *Full Disclosure: *He's my partner's half-brother as well and only 3 years younger than his brother when we started dating. So, I might be biased ....


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

... and, because I know someone's going to ask, (I'm looking at you, Leslie) here's a pic of my partner, Gilbert ...


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

a plethora of handsome men!  

... got any more?  This is so much more fun than working today...


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Here's Melita and Junior at the reception


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

You have a very good looking family. I know you are proud as well you should be.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Everybody has such perfect teeth!  Did you all grow up on a Texas dairy farm next to an orthodontist?


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> ... and, because I know someone's going to ask, (I'm looking at you, Leslie) here's a pic of my partner, Gilbert ...


What a great picture!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I agree with 4Katie. Thanks for sharing, Geoffrey. You have a beautiful family.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

What a plethora of lovely faces! I'm so glad you all survived the wedding. 

"Silver Fox" reminds me of a political journalist-turned PR guy here in New Zealand, who also glories in that affectionate nickname. At one stage he was media advisor to our Prime Minister of the day, and travelled overseas with him. The Silver Fox is a far more stylish guy than said PM, and we're such an obscure country that our PM was not exactly a familiar face, so the two of them got used to SF being greeted with "Welcome to [wherever], Prime Minister," while the PM was ignored. I can imagine the same thing happening to you.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> ... and, because I know someone's going to ask, (I'm looking at you, Leslie) here's a pic of my partner, Gilbert ...


Okay, the young half-brother looks nice, but I think Gilbert is _way_ more handsome than his half-brother. And the nickname suits you!



vg said:


> Everybody has such perfect teeth! Did you all grow up on a Texas dairy farm next to an orthodontist?


I was wondering that too....


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

You have such a good looking family. Thanks for posting such wonderful pictures.

Linda


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

May the bride and groom have many happy years ahead. Thanks for posting. I agree with those before me: lots of good looking people with great smiles in your family!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

The wedding sounds perfect, as they always do once they're over. I love seeing all the pictures, I would never have placed you in Texas had you not said so explicitly. Hopefully the mother in law issues will work themselves out in time. We managed to get past ours after the first grandchild was born. The bride and groom look very happy with each other (as do you and Gilbert), and that's what counts!


----------

